# Dang.... I am as old as I "think" I am - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2018)

Dang.... I am as old as I "think" I am - there is a video in the blog



> People ask me when I’m going to act my age. Well, I’m not an actor, and who set the rules about how you’re supposed to act at a certain age, anyway?" - Sam “Sonny” Bryant Jr



In less than 15 years...I will be his age... and I have a long way to go to be in the same shape he is at 70




I need to start thinking very differently


----------



## jobo (May 26, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Dang.... I am as old as I "think" I am - there is a video in the blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could just buy the braces and go from there


----------

